# Keelback or brown



## Jungle-Mad (Jan 29, 2014)

Me and the misses are having an argument about what snake this is i'm saying keelback she said brown. What do you guys think?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 29, 2014)

Keelback!


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 29, 2014)

She didn't google very well........lol......no brown in sight


----------



## Jungle-Mad (Jan 29, 2014)

It slid through he legs while she was packing the dishwasher.... Thought she chopped her bloody fingers off

- - - Updated - - -

Think there is a healthy suppy just found his brother/sister

- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 304825


----------



## NicG (Jan 29, 2014)

Definitely a Keelback.

That last attachment didn't come through.


----------



## ryanbichel (Feb 5, 2014)

I know its a bit late but a keelback


----------



## Amynickid (Feb 5, 2014)

haha keelback


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 7, 2014)

I can see why she thought it was a brown. Fortunately it has keeled scaled and is not a Roughie (from head scales and shape).

Blue


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll be honest, I often get confused between keelbacks and roughies.....at least when I know I'm picking up something dangerous, I won't get that extra surprise if it bites me :lol:


----------



## Baldy (Feb 7, 2014)

wow i cant tell anything from those pics

what i mean is i cant really see any scales in great detail..


----------

